# ND Hunting Pics



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics. Nice looking blue.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sweet blue! Wall or belly?


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Would Like to mount one of the two nice blues I got just have to decide which is better.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool pics


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

What kind of set up did u guys have or did u jump


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

we just layed on our backs in a corn field and put out like 80 texas rags mainly blues and then called with a quack head goose call that we tuned up to a snow goose. I can only dream of what would of happend with out whole spread.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah if we had the whole spread out we really would have ate'em up!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like it was a pretty danged good shoot the way it was. How many did you end up with?
Dan


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

We ended up with 21 I believe over the Texas Rag. We did shoot 4 over the weekend sneakin


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

how did you set up the rags? what kin of spread?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

We were in a corn field with a few flooded areas the flock had been feeding there for a couple days and we just decided to jump in and try it. We set them up kinda randomly. We set up about 20 yards down wind of the spread. Kind of a long swooping hook starting just outside of us to the right and ending about 150 yards behind us and alittle off our left. Then since they seemed to be sliding to our legt we moved a dozen or so directly left of us out about 50-60 yards so they would funnel in between them and our larger decoy spread.

Hope this helps Ill post a picture as well. One thing that really helped was the weather. snow/rain alittle wind(5-10 at times) and low clouds/fog.

Pictures kinda hard to see the full set up since it sorta runs down hill. But the wind would be blowing straight at you in this picture(we laid facing the camera) set up hooked around and ended right in front of the pond behind us. That small group of rags was just to the right of this picture about 50-60 yards.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome. Nice pics!! Im getting jacked up for this next weekend. I finally get to take a whack at this snow goose hunting. Hopefully we have some luck on our side.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

great pics!!! :beer:  
certainly gets the blood pumpin for the upcoming weeks ahead


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

It's always good to see people getting out and killing birds :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks familiar.  Glad you guys had a good shoot. 80 rags sounds quite easy to manage, enjoy those days.



Bustem36 said:


>


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

saw these by enderlin, ND


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

picture sent from my uncle who hunted in Formen,ND


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Are those not swans in the front of the picture there? Seems like I see black heads?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Swans or whoppers???????????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are you talking about the dog's legs?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

That's a yellow lab that did too much fetching and was too out of shape to do any more fetching. Kind of like me!!! He just collapsed in front of the harvest and looks like some extra birds. If you look close you can see the tags and collar on the left of the pic.

Later JD


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

haha how did that dog commit to the decoys? haha jk looks like a fun time!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Are you talking about the dog's legs?


I am talking about the second to last picture, I hadnt refreshed my computer in a few minutes and that las tone snuck in on me. The birds that are flying in the second to last picture look like swans to me


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> saw these by enderlin, ND


Wow, already leaves on the trees in Enderlin... are those Mountains in the background?? :lol:

Good stuff.. :beer:



> The birds that are flying in the second to last picture look like swans to me


Black wing tips..They are snows.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

no they look like snows to me black primaries. necks are too short for swans head has shodow on them.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> Looks familiar.  Glad you guys had a good shoot. 80 rags sounds quite easy to manage, enjoy those days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was nice and easy! Better than a couple days before when we set up 270+ two piece shells and didnt kill a bird, but I guess thats why its huntin and not shootin.


----------



## DU870 (Mar 24, 2008)

The picture with the birds flying in it look like pelicans....

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

DU870 said:


> The picture with the birds flying in it look like pelicans....
> 
> :beer:


That is what I kind of thought as well but I think its just the angle!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

DU870 said:


> The picture with the birds flying in it look like pelicans....
> 
> :beer:


I'll admit, thats what I was thinking as well.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> DU870 said:
> 
> 
> > The picture with the birds flying in it look like pelicans....
> ...


S A


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> DU870 said:
> 
> 
> > The picture with the birds flying in it look like pelicans....
> ...


S A


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > DU870 said:
> ...


Suck Azzzz??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Your SMART, you should be able to figure it out


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I must have taken my dummy pills today!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo, finished up the cookies today, holy cats they were delicious


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

which ones did you like the best? My girls made the frosted suger cookies. Should have taken some pictures of them making them.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Guess what Porkchop?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

what?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I got the FPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dangnamit, thats what i was going to say!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

oke: :jammin:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

It was perfectly planned out too, I saw there was 38 posts in the forum, I said "hey guess what?" You fell for it and said "what", somehow it was the 41st post!!! Just realized they dont count the original post as a #of posts. You tracking?>


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Tracking what?


----------

